# One A2 printer or two A3?



## wotm8 (Nov 30, 2013)

*R3000 or R3880 DTG?*

So I've decided to buy the ufoprinter setup. Would you recommend buying one A2 DTG (Epson Pro 3880) or two A3 (Artisan 1430/1500w)? 

I was thinking of A2 at first because of the 41x50 cm printing area, but the thought of having two A3 sounded really nice too, especially since I've heard that DTG can be quite troublesome at times and having a backup is nice. 


Any thoughts or comments on what to choose?


*EDIT:* Choice is down to R3000 or R3880. Speed vs size. Help me decide?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

A2 printers are about 35% slower than A3 for the same size print. Time is money and 2 x A3 printers will have a very high output per hour.


----------



## wotm8 (Nov 30, 2013)

Dekay317 said:


> A2 printers are about 35% slower than A3 for the same size print. Time is money and 2 x A3 printers will have a very high output per hour.


Wow, I was not aware there were such a big difference in time. 

Do you have any thoughts on using the Artisan 1430 as a DTG? I got the impression that most DYI use R2000/3000. Is there a difference in print quality? 

R3000(A3) and R3880(A2) DTG cost the same for me, so in that case I might as well buy the A2 and maybe fold the t-shirt and print two at the same time if possible? (if the 1430 isn't as good that is)



*EDIT:* Just heard that the Artisan was not recommended and that the R-models are twice as fast. R3000, R2000 and R3880 all have similar prices where I live. 

So the choice is down to R3000(A3) or R3880(A2) DTG. Any input? 30% faster speed sounds nice but so does the extra large printing area..


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

R3000 would be my choice


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

How many of your jobs will require the extra large printing area? Most of my DTG prints are 10x10 or smaller. Only a few designs go 12" wide or 16" tall.


----------



## Zenith DTG (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi wotm8,

As your fellow learned forum members have already stated the A3 is also my option so much so my own development on the 3880 conversion will now only be an exercise and not one I shall be offering to my UK clients because the R3000/P600 has better speed and is a far more viable option.


----------



## wotm8 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you all for the responses. 

Does anyone know where to buy the R3000 that ships to Norway by any chance? I see one private seller on ebay, the total is over $500 more than the R3880 I can get in store here locally. Is this my only option? Amazon, Bestbuy, Wallmart, etc wont ship internationally


----------



## Zenith DTG (Sep 7, 2015)

The R3000 has been discontinued and replaced by the Sure Colour P600 and a used one is probably the only way to obtain the printer, let me know if you can find any new ones still around and i'll buy them, hence reason now to employ the P600 in lieu of the R3000 for our conversions.


----------



## wotm8 (Nov 30, 2013)

Aha I see. 

I did not know the SC-P600 is R3000 successor. I've heard a lot of talk about the R3000 but barely anything about the P600, even though its really fast. The available R3000 costs $1000 more, so my pick should be SC-P600?

*EDIT:* From my understanding; the P600 is an updated version of R3000, they have the same speed, head and rip, but there still aren't any good refillable cartridges for P600, so you can't fill any third party ink yet.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks to Spectradiy they have the best videos on converting the R3000 to dtg of all time. Something to consider if your building one.
I have a R3000 waiting to convert, and right now UFO is the only choice for DIY DTG.


----------



## Zenith DTG (Sep 7, 2015)

34Ford said:


> Thanks to Spectradiy they have the best videos on converting the R3000 to dtg of all time. Something to consider if your building one.
> I have a R3000 waiting to convert, and right now UFO is the only choice for DIY DTG.


That is not strictly true, you can buy the the electronic kit from Spectra and build your own system or as you mentioned David from UFO offers a good already built kit complete with electronics.


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: R3000 or R3880 DTG?*

If you dont mind to pickup in Amsterdam i have a r3000 UFO kit for sale that i dont use anymore

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

spectradiy stoppe selling board for R3000


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

jgabby said:


> spectradiy stoppe selling board for R3000



That is why I said UFO only. Spectra no longer makes or supports *R3000* Spectra avenger shields.


----------



## Zenith DTG (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: R3000 or R3880 DTG?*



schenk said:


> If you dont mind to pickup in Amsterdam i have a r3000 UFO kit for sale that i dont use anymore
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Hi schenk,

Which R3000 DTG model do you have from UFO?


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: R3000 or R3880 DTG?*

Hi, didn't know there is multiple r3000 versions? Its a UFO base for r3000 about less than two years old not used much with second generation electronics with printer and carts and ciss and Whiterip and ek rip 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenith DTG (Sep 7, 2015)

Ah, ok its the industrial base unit as per this link: Industrial Base - A3 - Epson R3000/R2000/1430 Adaptive - USD $1,300.00 : UFO Printer, Flatbed Printer, Textile Machine, UV Printer, DTG solutions, Uncoated Direct Printing


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: R3000 or R3880 DTG?*

It looks like the image from the link, so yes the industrial base

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

